# Looking for a blacksmith - help please



## DSCC (10 December 2013)

I am looking for a blacksmith in the Dundee/ Perth area. I have been trying to get in touch with one who was highly recommended and have left 6 messages asking him to call with no luck. Can anyone recommend someone please.


----------



## ozpoz (17 December 2013)

Gordon Williamson will cover your area.


----------



## Cuffey (18 December 2013)

I cant recommend anyone as out of my area but Find a Farrier brings up quite a few names in that area
http://www.farrier-reg.gov.uk/find-a-farrier/


----------



## x-di-x (18 December 2013)

Neil chalmers.  On the farrier register.  Very popular, can run very late (but he never rushes you, reason he's late is he takes time with each horse).  He's my farrier and has been for years! 

Colin Grieg 

David Brown 

Pheonix farrier (Dunkeld) 

Balfours are good but often use their apprentices


----------

